# R.I.P 'Laikiki's Fire'



## sagewoman (Dec 12, 2012)

My Lionhead buck 'Fire' unexpectedly crossed the Rainbow Bridge two days ago. He was young, 7 months old, healthy and full of life. I bred him the day before, and the next morning when my husband went to feed, he was gone. Very sad. He did bless us with 6 beautiful offspring four weeks ago. 
:wave: R.I.P. 'Fire'


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost him.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2012)

wow, I'm so sorry - it's incredibly hard when everything is fine one night and then you wake up to such a horrible shock... that's what had with my beloved kitty, who I had for about seven years (from the time she was 3 mos old).

binky free, Fire! ray:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes it must have been shocking for you.

RIP Fire. Binky free over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## HEM (Dec 13, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss
Binky free Fire


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

